# Any ideas for good protest props?



## spoils of victory

There's several actions coming up in my area, and I wanna make them more than your average boring protest. Im considering doing a banner drop, Gigantic puppet, or huge inflatable, but the first two I mentioned are sort of played out, and the inflatable doesnt seem very realistic. Any suggestions?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I've always found costumes more effective and easier to handle. What's the protest about?


----------



## outskirts

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> I've always found costumes more effective and easier to handle. What's the protest about?


Yeah, become a political cartoon that just walked off the Sunday paper. It is a fairly inexpensive, portable and very effective tactic


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

One of my friends is planning to wear a viking costume to G8. Costumes can also be a good way to make shields and helmets look less "threatening" to police.


----------



## Driftwhistler

Guerrila street theater usually goes over pretty well. We did a "heat" protest once and all wore bathing suits or shorts and t-shirts. That caught us a lot of attention.


----------



## spoils of victory

Well, the next one is a disruption at the Oregon state land board meeting because they're about to privatize a whole bunch forest land so it can be cut. Bastards...


----------



## shiftingGEARS

A molotov cocktail would get your point across. they are simple, inexpensive, and not many people are using them these days, at least in the states.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

spoils of victory said:


> Well, the next one is a disruption at the Oregon state land board meeting because they're about to privatize a whole bunch forest land so it can be cut. Bastards...


I would say dress in business suits and carry fake (or real if you really want) axes. You could put in fake trees with words describing the victims of deforestation (some would be surprised how long the list is) and cut them down. For extra effect, put pins on the ends of the axes and pop balloons filled with fake money (the balloons could be attached to the trees).


----------



## AnthraxMatt

protesting wearing a football helmet, trash can lid, and hockey stick should confuse almost anybody


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

shiftingGEARS said:


> A molotov cocktail would get your point across. they are simple, inexpensive, and not many people are using them these days, at least in the states.


It's also a great way to get shot.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> It's also a great way to get shot.


Only if you let them shoot you.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

shiftingGEARS said:


> Only if you let them shoot you.


I admire your enthusiasm, but it's a matter of reaction time. It would take a cop a lot less time to cap you than it would take you to pull your arm back and throw it, and that's assuming it's already lit. If a pig saw you so much as pulling out a lighter, you'd be pumped full of 9mm hollowpoint before you could say "catch".


----------



## outskirts

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> I admire your enthusiasm, but it's a matter of reaction time. It would take a cop a lot less time to cap you than it would take you to pull your arm back and throw it, and that's assuming it's already lit. If a pig saw you so much as pulling out a lighter, you'd be pumped full of 9mm hollowpoint before you could say "catch".


Yup, you'd wind up with more holes than a box of donuts.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

strategic planning and stealth. A land board meeting wont happen if they don't have a place to do so, they cant cut the trees down if their tools and equipment are fucked.


----------



## Driftwhistler

I had my bullet belt confiscated in DC on J17...I was dumb for wearing it, but it was on me when I left, I didn't want to leave it in my pack in case we got searched because that'd look wicked suspicious, didn't want to leave it at camp in case it got stolen...dammit.


----------



## fateoficarus

Fact: Trying to throw a molotov in the states will get you shot. My Opinion: Protest is more or less just a symbolic gesture. If you genuinely want to do something: Sabotage the fuck out of their equipment, blockade the roads, or read up on the ELF. And good luck


----------



## shiftingGEARS

Driftwhistler said:


> I had my bullet belt confiscated in DC on J17...I was dumb for wearing it, but it was on me when I left, I didn't want to leave it in my pack in case we got searched because that'd look wicked suspicious, didn't want to leave it at camp in case it got stolen...dammit.


 
Cops took my bullet belt and gas mask a couple years ago but i was turning my self in on a bench warrant at the time. I could have got the gas mask back but after two weeks in jail didn't want to be anywhere near the fuzz.


----------



## river dog

spud gun and rubber cocks


----------



## Driftwhistler

Another sign ziptied to my belt over my crotch read "Yup, no jobs here."


----------



## dprogram

river dog said:


> spud gun and rubber cocks


That's hilarious!


----------



## Tadaa

http://destructables.org/ 
the search option has a protest props option

(just found a link for this here today so i havent read most of the site (just browsedaround for a bit earlier
but there is a guide how to make a big inflatible puppet, how to drop banners down,.....

hope this will help


----------



## Driftwhistler

A friend of mine found a baby doll and a carrier at Goodwill, put the doll in feety-pyjamas, wrapped the torso in a scarf and strapped it to his chest. It was convincing enough that when I saw him at the May Day protests in NYC, I ran up to him and asked him who's kid he was carrying because I knew he didn't have one of his own. He was like "not mine, and I am not fucking getting arrested because of it."


----------



## Thoreau

I have a couple of documents that puts on strategies and weapons for it but its often too violent and its a long read so
heres 2 that you can actually do, and have been done


----------



## scatwomb

I saw a "pigyata" in Oakland on May Day.


----------

